# Anyone Worked On One Of These?



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

Bought this a few days ago. on the watch tester and the motor pulses every 5 seconds or so. there is no movement on the hands though as left on machine supplying 1.55v and continued to pulse but no change in time.

Could be a motion work issue but haven't taken it apart yet as other than the data sheets i cant seem to find a diagram of the train. anyone worked on one o thses its an omega cal 1325?


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

I would guess Silverhawk would be your man?


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

scottswatches said:


> I would guess Silverhawk would be your man?


Not me I'm afraid.


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

Silver Hawk said:


> scottswatches said:
> 
> 
> > I would guess Silverhawk would be your man?
> ...


----------



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

ended up with a Longines 490 this week. This ones for the Sales post. if it doesn't sell i might give it a fix but am trying to stick with mechanical atm


----------

